# How we have changed since 2009



## Plainsman (Jul 30, 2003)

I received this email today. I don't know how to run something like this through factcheck.org Maybe one of you younger more computer literate fellows can do that.

Anyway, what struck me most was our standing in the world. With economic problems in many other countries we have still fallen to ninth place.

This didn't paste very well. The first number behind each heading is price in 2009, the second number is current price, the next number is percentage of change, and the last number is the source for each line of information.



> Farmers around here like some of these changes, but most of us don't.
> 
> h
> 
> ...


----------



## Chuck Smith (Feb 22, 2005)

the whole "change" slogan he used. It still upsets me. I remember in the last election when talking with people and just asking who will they vote for. When people stated obama. I asked them why? All of them said because they wanted "change". I asked what do you like about his platform or his policy. They again stated "change". Not a one could give me a real reason other than "change". Then they would go on bashing bush. I would comment that no matter who you vote for it isn't bush and it will be a "change". I just wanted a debate on politics but all I got was propaganda with "change".

So now when I talk with these same people and ask who will they vote for this time.... about 90% are not saying Obama. Maybe they should have looked more into his policy and platform other than "change".

Sorry to kind of hijack the thread but when i hear "change" this immediately comes to my mind.


----------



## ShineRunner (Sep 11, 2002)

You gotta admit that the prez has kept a lot of his promises! :shake: :eyeroll:

I only hope that the one's who didn't pay attention the first time around will take notice and vote to correct their mistake!


----------



## Old Hunter (Mar 8, 2002)

Chuck I dont think you hijacked the thread in any way. Your comments coinside with the topic perfectly. I hope you are correct about people coming to realize the truth about the man.


----------

